# Beckhoff CX5010 über Netzwerk booten



## oliver.tonn (31 Mai 2017)

Hallo,
da es ja nichts mit Codesys oder TwinCAT zu tun hat, habe ich meine Frage mal hier rein gestellt.
Ein CX5010 soll in Ausnahmefällen nicht von der CF-Karte, sondern vom Netzwerk booten. Im BIOS gibt es die Einstellung "Legacy LAN", jedoch schweigt sich das Handbuch ansonsten dazu aus. Weiß einer ob das funktioniert und womit (z.B. PXE)?


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 November 2018)

Laut Beckhoff wird dies vom Bios bei den CX50X0 nicht unterstützt, die CX51X0 können dies.


----------

